
How Vector Space Mathematics Reveals the Hidden Sexism in Language - exolymph
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602025/how-vector-space-mathematics-reveals-the-hidden-sexism-in-language/
======
HoopleHead
Jesus H! Is there anything that doesn't upset Generation Snowflake?

The sky is gender-biased and transphobic, because it's BLUE instead of PINK.
People are inherently racist, because they like playing with WHITE snow, but
stand on BLACK tarmac.

~~~
exolymph
Did you read the article?

